# P018c



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

It was a cold night and I tried to auto start my car. It was starting up and then shut off right in the middle and that gave me a check engine light. Scanned the car and it’s giving me P018c, fuel pressure sensor circuit low voltage. Any ideas to help me fix it without taking it in?


----------



## ksale29 (9 mo ago)

Did you ever find out the problem? I have the same issue. I've relaxed the fuel rail pressure sensor and the fuel ECM in the trunk and still no luck.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

Same here. I got the fuel sensor changed and nothing. It has me stumped and it seems to be a really rare issue


----------



## ksale29 (9 mo ago)

I changed the fuel pump module, fuel rail sensor, checked for shorts in the wiring, checked all the fuses, had a load test on the battery done, and did a reset on the ECM. I dropped it off yesterday at the shop. He said it will probably be a few days before he can get to it. His first impression was the computer must be bad. I'll let you know what he says.


----------



## ksale29 (9 mo ago)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> Same here. I got the fuel sensor changed and nothing. It has me stumped and it seems to be a really rare issue


Turns out that a squirrel chewed the wires on the fuel tank pressure sensor. Had to replace the harness. Was $344 for repair.


----------



## TheNightFallsGray98 (Aug 4, 2020)

ksale29 said:


> Turns out that a squirrel chewed the wires on the fuel tank pressure sensor. Had to replace the harness. Was $344 for repair.


****, my car is parked in an alley near dumpsters and I used to get home from at night when it was a bit chilly. Possibly some rats chewed my wiring looking for warmth? Thanks! I’ll check my wires for chewed wiring


----------



## ksale29 (9 mo ago)

TheNightFallsGray98 said:


> ****, my car is parked in an alley near dumpsters and I used to get home from at night when it was a bit chilly. Possibly some rats chewed my wiring looking for warmth? Thanks! I’ll check my wires for chewed wiring


Really good possibility. I tried looking using a scope camera but there just wasn't enough space. Looking back, I should have just loosened the fuel tank strap and tilted the tank. I believe it could be accessed that way.


----------

